# Brew control panel enclosures



## DigitalGiraffe (3/11/16)

I see a lot of great electric control panel enclosures over in the USA but I'm struggling to find a basic black metal box here to add a PID, timer and a couple of switches to. Does anyone have some links to Australian suppliers if they've been successful?


----------



## sp0rk (3/11/16)

This is about the closest that you'll get to the box that Electric Brewery uses, in Australia 
Note, they used basically the same cabinet, and painted it charcoal hammertone
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/400x400x200-HD-OUTDOOR-GALVANISED-METAL-ENCLOSURE-SWITCHBOARD-IP66-AE404020-/122207328160?hash=item1c741fd7a0:m:mHNkSSg0dHVJoZdQjC8tdcQ


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (3/11/16)

Cheers mate and ouch on the price! Off to the tip shops this weekend with fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (3/11/16)

Known in the trade as Wall Boxes






This one is the same size and is $70, for the size that's pretty cheap, they can be three times that.

BTW you didn't say what size you needed.


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (3/11/16)

No specific size, just so long as a PID, timer and a couple of switches can fit into it. I guess 300 x 200x 100? Probably the smaller the better, I figure f I'm going to the effort to have it all wired up I may as well try and make it look good at the same time.

Something like this would be great...


----------



## sp0rk (4/11/16)

Go have a look around at your local specialist electrical supplies centre, you can get an idea of what would suit you
But don't buy from them...
Unless you rock up in a sparkie's van/ute and you're wearing Hi Vis, they will rip you off severely 
Grab it from an online tradie's supply, I've saved hundreds buying copper bits for other... stuff.. from sites like http://www.plumbingsales.com.au/ and if you order over a certain amount, shipping is usually free
Trade logins are usually free and don't even need an ABN


----------



## brentonsav (6/11/16)

B&R Enclosures & Rittal would be the two biggest off the shelf options.
Any number of board builders will be able to make any size for you with some leadtime.


----------

